# Another Ozzie



## waynne (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi from the worst RAAF Base you could end up at...Wagga Wagga.
Only joking.
Member of the Sth Australian Aviation Museum and the Wartime Vehicles Collectors group.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome mate.


----------

